# Can you help Vintage phillips pedal blocks wanted



## cycletruck (Apr 23, 2011)

I am looking for pedal blocks for the pedals shown they are made by PhillipsView attachment 20158View attachment 20159View attachment 20160


----------



## jackomeano (Jun 28, 2011)

What kind of bicycle Is this off . I will look here in Italy for U brother.


----------

